# Ability to Turn Off Live TV Buffer



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I think the Series 3 needs an option to turn off live TV buffering. When the live tuner is tuned to a high-definition channel, and the other tuner is recording a high-definition show, then it causes audio dropouts to occur.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

geekmedic said:


> I think the Series 3 needs an option to turn off live TV buffering. When the live tuner is tuned to a high-definition channel, and the other tuner is recording a high-definition show, then it causes audio dropouts to occur.


Fix the audio dropouts problem, your suggestion would be temp workaround if it worked at all.


----------

